# Record White Bass-Yegua Creek



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

I saw this in my Giddings newspaper today.A Smithville High School student caught a record white bas in Yequa Creek in Lee County.The fish was 2 1/2 lb's 17 3/4 in. long and weighed by a game warden that stopped him on his way home. The boys name is Trey Curlee 15 yr. old and he caught the fish within the first 5 minutes of fishing on Feb 24th.He caught an additional eight more on that trip.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

What is it a record for?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

State

Bass, White 5.56 20.75 Mar 31, 1977 Colorado RiverDavid Cordill 




lake somervile

Bass, White 3.17 19.00 Oct 20, 2006 Shawn Haglerjig


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

*Record????*

I really don't know but I will contact the Giddings Times.Thy are the ones that put it in the paper.Maybe the paper will let me know.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Just curious. 2 1/2 pounders are very common in the Trinity and Sabine waterdsheds, not even something to raise an eyebrow about. I guess I assumed Somerville was the same because I've heard so much about their white bass run.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

i was about to say... 2 1/2 pounds is a good white bass but i doubt a record.


----------

